# What drink should I try?



## EscherEnigma (Oct 26, 2013)

So I've been enjoying my Midori sours† recently.  They're quick and easy to make, and the sugary/fruity flavors hide the buzz-kill of the burning alcohol nicely.  So it's a nice quick drink while I'm gaming on the weekend.

But I also like variety.  Anyone have ideas for what else I could try‡?

Anyway, I'm blatantly fishing for ideas 'cause I tragically skipped the "going out and getting smashed every night of the week" phase of college.  Geek-themed ones would be amusing and perhaps enjoy a bias.
________
†As I make it, one shot Midori, one shot Vodka, fill the rest of the cup with Lemonade and Sweet & Sour mixer.  Serve with a chopstick for stirring.
‡Restrictions:

 No ice.  I'm fine keeping liquor, mixers and such in the fridge or freezer as appropriate (yay for no kid!), but ice is a *[insert vulgarity of your choice here]* to get home on my bike so that's not going to happen. 
I do have a drink mixer.  Haven't tested it yet, it was kind of an impulse purchase along the lines of "oh!  shiny!  I'm sure I could get use out of that!" before I remembered I don't actually know any recipes that use a mixer. 
No drinks that use caffeinated beverages.  I'm trying to shake my drug dependencies!  ... the irony of talking about shaking my drug dependencies while asking for suggestions of drink recipes isn't lost on me.  *Drink responsibly, kids!* 
I do have a preference for drinks that mask the booze and would look dashing with an umbrella in them.  Not a requirement, but just throwing it out there.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 26, 2013)

Bloody Caesars are awesome. They can be pretty spicy ifyou like that and they go well before/with a meal. 

Have you tried good white wines? You would need to try a few, maybe ask the guy at the liquor store, but I am sure would find one that you would like. And then it would be like chug chug chug...


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Oct 26, 2013)

PBR man!
You must drink the Pabst Blue Ribbon!
It's awesome!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Bloody Caesars are awesome. They can be pretty spicy ifyou like that and they go well before/with a meal.
> 
> Have you tried good white wines? You would need to try a few, maybe ask the guy at the liquor store, but I am sure would find one that you would like. And then it would be like chug chug chug...



I think EE would like moscato wine. They are light refreshing, and sweet. They are also cheap, so if he doesn't like it, he won't have wasted much money on it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 26, 2013)

Are moscato the same as muscat? Cause I second the choice.

Reislings and ice wines would also work for him. Sweet, fruity, flavorful, seems to be what he likesin a drink.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's the the same thing. But yeah, he would probably go for that type of wine.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 28, 2013)

For sweet I prefer moscato and reisling.  Ice wines are _too _sweet.  Overpoweringly so, IMO.  Don't like it.

If you could make ice at home (and why don't you??) I think you'd really enjoy a mojito.  Wonderfully refreshing.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi! I'm a professional sommelier and avid cocktail enthusiast (my home bar has 50 different bottles on it...). I've worked behind the bar at serious restaurants in the past.

First off, make some ice. You said you have a freezer, right? The water that results from shaking (always when the ingredients include fruit juice and/or dairy) or stirring (always if all ingredients are booze) is an integral part of any cocktail recipe and not to be excluded.

Try a Corpse Reviver #2. It's a respectable cocktail with some sugar to it. Equal parts gin (I typically use Beefeater), lemon juice (fresh squeezed or don't bother—a rule that applies to all cocktails), Cointreau, and Lillet Blanc (or Cocchi Americano which is harder to find but matches the original recipe better) with a dash (i.e. 1-3 drops) of absinthe. A legit cocktail bar won't make fun of you for ordering one (unlike a Midori Sour).

Now, maybe you don't want to go out and buy all that stuff (though a London dry gin and Cointreau will be useful for lots of drinks), fine. Try a Sidecar. Brandy (any cheaper VS cognac will do), Cointreau (again, this is a good staple of any home bar), and lemon juice. You can adjust the ratio according to taste, but a good starter recipe is 1.5 cognac, 1 Cointreau, 0.5 lemon juice. Shake and strain into a chilled cocktail glass.

Or even a Moscow Mule. Vodka, fresh lime juice, and ginger beer (not ginger ale).

As to other points in the thread, moscato is not the same as muscat, though they of course sound similar. Moscato is a slightly effervescent wine from Piedmont, Italy, made from the moscato giallo grape while muscat is a different grape. Moscato is almost never a serious wine, but is tasty and fun—I describe it to customers as sparkling liquid candy. Muscat is the poster child for so-called "aromatic varietals". The really good muscats (good producers from Alsace are a safe bet) can be really interesting wines. And PBR sucks, should any have taken Robin Hoodlum's post seriously and not in the sarcastic vein it was obviously intended. They won the blue ribbon in 1892 (at the Columbian Exposition in Chicago!) and American craft brews, especially in the last couple decades have really improved since then.

Riesling is one of the greatest values in wine. You can buy world-class stuff for $50 a bottle, which sounds expensive unless you know what top-notch Burgundy costs. And you can buy seriously good riesling for under $15 a bottle. Even the Dr. Loosen "Dr. L" is pretty good and very affordable (and very easy to find).


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh, and ice wine is very sweet but when paired with a good blue cheese or something like foie gras is foiled quite nicely.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 28, 2013)

Enforcer said:


> Hi! I'm a professional sommelier and avid cocktail enthusiast (my home bar has 50 different bottles on it...). I've worked behind the bar at serious restaurants in the past.
> 
> First off, make some ice. You said you have a freezer, right? The water that results from shaking (always when the ingredients include fruit juice and/or dairy) or stirring (always if all ingredients are booze) is an integral part of any cocktail recipe and not to be excluded.
> 
> ...



Where do you get your absinthe?

Sorry to break it to you, but RH was serious. Yeah, I know...


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 28, 2013)

Enforcer said:


> Oh, and ice wine is very sweet but when paired with a good blue cheese or something like foie gras is foiled quite nicely.



Good advice. Do yo urecommand this as an entrée or more after themain course? I usually drink ice wine with dessert. Something that sweet as a entrée seems, ummm, risqué.


----------



## bone_naga (Oct 29, 2013)

I like absinthe. I prefer it straight but most people recommend that you water it down and add sugar if you want to remember most of the evening.

Also, Sprecher Hard Root Beer is pretty good. I also like good meade, but it's hard to find places that carry meade at all, and harder still to find some good stuff. I found a brand that has a really good spice and flavor, but it's too sweet and it was definitely better warm. Another one was only semi-sweet, but not enough flavor and you can only drink it cold (warm it tastes like some sort of cleaning solvent).


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 29, 2013)

Absinthe has been legal in the US since 2007. I recommend Leopold Bros. or St. George as American producers. And if you're only making Corpse Reviver #2s it'll last a damn decade. But if you like anise/licorice flavors it is good by itself (I do recommend sugar and water myself—straight is pretty intense, even for this beverage professional, mostly due to the high alcohol content which is much more likely responsible for absinthe's sinister reputation than the thujone/wormwood element).

As for the ice wine: with foie gras it can go anywhere in the meal. With a blue cheese that'll probably be dessert (I personally prefer cheese to dessert). A lot of the "rules" for wine are easily bent, if not broken. White wine with fish, red wine with meat, etc., there's a lot of wines that fit outside the box for both of those rules. An off-dry (slightly sweet) wine is great as an aperitif, for example, and a lot of oily fish can go great with lighter reds, depending on the preparation. Ultimately I think what you feel like drinking has more influence than any rules one can give you.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 29, 2013)

Enforcer said:


> Absinthe has been legal in the US since 2007. I recommend Leopold Bros. or St. George as American producers. And if you're only making Corpse Reviver #2s it'll last a damn decade. But if you like anise/licorice flavors it is good by itself (I do recommend sugar and water myself—straight is pretty intense, even for this beverage professional, mostly due to the high alcohol content which is much more likely responsible for absinthe's sinister reputation than the thujone/wormwood element).



I heard that too. Still, does the US made absinthe contain thuyone? Like lots of it?


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 29, 2013)

There's some sort of thujone limit, but it is allowed. And again, the supposed psychedelic properties of the very small amount of thujone in absinthe pale in comparison to the often 120 proof + alcohol content.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 29, 2013)

Enforcer said:


> There's some sort of thujone limit.



Booooo! Everywhere it is the same.


----------



## bone_naga (Oct 30, 2013)

I just brought my absinthe in from overseas. I think it's something ridiculous like 140 proof. It'll damn near melt your face off.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 30, 2013)

Some of my favorite mixed drinks: amaretto sours, cafe Oscar, caipirhinnas, June Bugs, pina coladas, icepicks, electric lemonades, Black Russians, White Russians, Bloody Mary's, amaretto/kalhua milkshakes, and so forth.

Since the season fast approacheth, on the eggnog front, I've experimented beyond spiking with Buffalo Trace Bourbon with things like Wild Turkey American Honey, Kraken rum, Kalhua, Frangelico, Devil's Cut, and a few cherry bourbons (Red Stag was my favorite).

Oddly, though I love booze, I don't drink often.  Well...not like I _USED_ to...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GW22sAElpE


----------



## EscherEnigma (Nov 1, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Bloody Caesars are awesome. They can be pretty spicy ifyou like that and they go well before/with a meal.



Bloody Caesars?  That sounds interesting, let me look that... what.  "Clamato"?  What is this crazy Canadian [censored]?  Pull the other one, it's got bells.



Zombie_Babies said:


> If you could make ice at home (and why don't you??) I think you'd really enjoy a mojito.  Wonderfully refreshing.



I'd have to get an ice tray, some new plastic something or other to put in the freezer to hold the ice, all for a few mixed drinks, and if I don't use the ice quickly (and I won't) then unless I dump the ice the next morning it'll end up getting weird and fuzzy with the random detritus of the freezer.  So if I wanted clean non-offensive ice I'd pretty much have to know I wanted a drink a few hours beforehand to have it ready.



Enforcer said:


> Try a Corpse Reviver #2. It's a respectable  cocktail [...] A legit cocktail bar won't make fun of you for ordering  one (unlike a Midori Sour).



... If a bartender wants to make  fun of me for ordering a Midori Sour, let h im.  Everyone deserves a  little levity in their night.  But why should I *ever* base my drink  order on the "respect" the drink gets me from a bartender or, for that  matter, anyone else?



> Try a Sidecar. Brandy (any cheaper VS cognac will do), Cointreau  (again, this is a good staple of any home bar), and lemon juice. You can  adjust the ratio according to taste, but a good starter recipe is 1.5  cognac, 1 Cointreau, 0.5 lemon juice. Shake and strain into a chilled  cocktail glass.



Hrm... that sounds interesting.  I'll put the  lemon juice (I will not fresh squeeze lemons), Cointreau and whatever  cognac I can find on the shopping list.  Might try it this Saturday. 


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Some of my favorite mixed drinks:[...] cafe Oscar, [...] June Bugs [...]



What's a cafe Oscar? I didn't find it in a quick search.
June bug sounds interesting.

And yeah, I use the Kahlua in my milkshakes.  Very tasty.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 1, 2013)

EscherEnigma said:


> Bloody Caesars?  That sounds interesting, let me look that... what.  "Clamato"?  What is this crazy Canadian [censored]?  Pull the other one, it's got bells.



You do not have tomato flavored clam juice? How barbaric.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2013)

Cafe Oscar is black coffee with a shot of amaretto and a shot of coffee liquor in it.  It'll warm you right up!

My Kahluha milkshakes contain vanilla ice cream, a little chocolate syrup, Kahluha, Amaretto...and vodka.  Tastes so much like a standard chocolate milkshake, most people don't notice the assault in their sobriety until halfway through #2.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 1, 2013)

Does your milkshake being ask the boys to the yard?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2013)

Good lord, I hope not!

I'm straight AND fat!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 1, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good lord, I hope not!
> 
> I'm straight AND *fat*!



That's a given since you're in Texas, but it's also what makes your milkshake better then all the others. You can teach people, and you can even charged.


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 1, 2013)

EscherEnigma said:


> I'd have to get an ice tray, some new plastic something or other to put in the freezer to hold the ice, all for a few mixed drinks, and if I don't use the ice quickly (and I won't) then unless I dump the ice the next morning it'll end up getting weird and fuzzy with the random detritus of the freezer.  So if I wanted clean non-offensive ice I'd pretty much have to know I wanted a drink a few hours beforehand to have it ready.



An ice tray can be bought for next to nothing. A super fancy one like I have (search Amazon for Tovolo ice tray) costs a staggering $15 for a set of two that makes a total of 30 cubes. And then you'll have ice. And you need ice to make a cocktail. And if the ice goes bad, so what? Make more ice... I don't see making ice as the ordeal you seem to think it is.



> ... If a bartender wants to make  fun of me for ordering a Midori Sour, let h im.  Everyone deserves a  little levity in their night.  But why should I *ever* base my drink  order on the "respect" the drink gets me from a bartender or, for that  matter, anyone else?



It's because a Midori Sour isn't a very interesting or good drink. Especially when made incorrectly (without ice).




> Hrm... that sounds interesting.  I'll put the  lemon juice (I will not fresh squeeze lemons), Cointreau and whatever  cognac I can find on the shopping list.  Might try it this Saturday.



Don't bother if you're not going to squeeze the lemons. That bottled lemon juice stuff is garbage and mixing it with fine spirits like Cointreau and VS Cognac is a waste of good liquor. If you like, make two cocktails, one with real lemon juice and the other with the bottled crap. Taste them side by side. You'll never use anything but fresh-squeezed again.

Also, you should get a measuring device of some sort. Most liquor stores can sell you a cheap jigger. You should think of cocktails like baking, not cooking—a precise recipe is important.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 1, 2013)

EscherEnigma said:


> I'd have to get an ice tray, some new plastic something or other to put in the freezer to hold the ice, all for a few mixed drinks, and if I don't use the ice quickly (and I won't) then unless I dump the ice the next morning it'll end up getting weird and fuzzy with the random detritus of the freezer.  So if I wanted clean non-offensive ice I'd pretty much have to know I wanted a drink a few hours beforehand to have it ready.




Ok, so you'll need an ice cube tray, a bin to store them _and _a roll of saran wrap.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 1, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Ok, so you'll need an ice cube tray, a bin to store them _and _a roll of saran wrap.



Add a paper clip and a rubber band, and you've got MacGuiver grade nuclear weapon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2013)

Ora prophylactic a la the original production of _Grease_.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 1, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Add a paper clip and a rubber band, and you've got MacGuiver grade nuclear weapon.




Needz moar bubblegum/duct tape.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 1, 2013)

True.


----------



## EscherEnigma (Nov 1, 2013)

You know, I'm really getting the feeling that the message from some of you guys is "drink PBR, it's on your level".


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 1, 2013)

At the moment I'm preparing for hosting a Macallan nosing session. Just found out the actual price of my Macallan 18yo Gran Reserva that I picked up on the cheap a while back. I wish I hadn't opened it now ...


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 1, 2013)

EscherEnigma said:


> You know, I'm really getting the feeling that the message from some of you guys is "drink PBR, it's on your level".



It is not like you gave your thoughts on the wine suggestions. You liky or no liky?


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 1, 2013)

Dioltach said:


> At the moment I'm preparing for hosting a Macallan nosing session. Just found out the actual price of my Macallan 18yo Gran Reserva that I picked up on the cheap a while back. I wish I hadn't opened it now ...



Tell us how it feels to drink a scotch worth 2k. Bitter?


----------



## EscherEnigma (Nov 2, 2013)

goldomark said:


> It is not like you gave your thoughts on the wine suggestions. You liky or no liky?



Based on past performance, wines are not expected to meet my threshold requirements, nevertheless my objectives.  Add in that the analysis-of-alternatives necessary prior to acquisition is often made moot by the selection committee (aka, liquor store), and the expected value of the proposal was not high enough to move forward with.

Tried a June Bug last night.  It was... interesting.  The recipe I used was 1 part coconut rum, 1 part Midori, 1 part banana liqueur, 1 part pineapple juice and 1 part sweet & sour mixer.  I was surprised at how smooth it went down (especially given how potent the liqueur was), but it wasn't really a drink I could mix up quickly while gaming, and definitely one that I would go careening off the "happily buzzed" stage into the "wasted" if I downed more then one ever two hours.  Definitely gonna make one for the husband when he comes home next though.  I think I'll try to see if there's a more "casual drink" and less "let's get this party started" before tonight.

I also saw your fabled "clamato" while at the store.  It sent shivers down my spine.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 2, 2013)

It doesn't taste what it looks like.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 4, 2013)

EscherEnigma said:


> You know, I'm really getting the feeling that the message from some of you guys is "drink PBR, it's on your level".




Nah.  Your stubborn refusal to make ice at home, though, is sorta puzzling.  

Thought of another tasty treat: Mint Julep.  Nummers ...


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm pretty simple when it comes to cocktails and spirits. I'm a huge fan of vodka. It is the one product at which the Russians excel more than any other. So if it has vodka in it, I enjoy it. Aside from that, I like to drink straight bourbon whiskey or scotch whiskey on the rocks. Black label Jack Daniels, Jim Beam, Johnny Walker, take your pick.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 6, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> I'm pretty simple when it comes to cocktails and spirits. I'm a huge fan of vodka. It is the one product at which the Russians excel more than any other. So if it has vodka in it, I enjoy it. Aside from that, I like to drink straight bourbon whiskey or scotch whiskey on the rocks. Black label Jack Daniels, Jim Beam, Johnny Walker, take your pick.




Oof ... none of those are bourbon, whiskey or scotch.  

Sorry, I'm a brown liquor snob!  Just playin' with ya!


----------



## Klirshon (Nov 6, 2013)

You are right though, none of those brands are scotch.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr Walker is said to have been a maker of scotch.  A lot of lies do get told, though.


----------



## Klirshon (Nov 6, 2013)

Snake oil is what he made.


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 6, 2013)

Johnny Walker is only scotch if you're the type of guy that considers PBR to be beer.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 6, 2013)

Honestly, though, I don't _hate _Red, Black or Green.  It's not like it's bad, there's just so much out there that's so much better (and I do prefer single malts anyway).  I really think, though, that the only people that think Blue is the best scotch on the planet are people that've never had it.


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, I've tried them all and I wasn't particularly impressed. They aren't awful, but I only stoop to that brand when there's nothing better around.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 6, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Honestly, though, I don't _hate _Red, Black or Green.  It's not like it's bad, *there's just so much out there that's so much better* (and I do prefer single malts anyway).  I really think, though, that the only people that think Blue is the best scotch on the planet are people that've never had it.



And cheaper. Blue label, especially, is way overpriced.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 6, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> Yeah, I've tried them all and I wasn't particularly impressed. They aren't awful, but I only stoop to that brand when there's nothing better around.




I admit to doing that once.  I'd much rather drink Famous Grouse or even Cutty Sark (lol) than Walker, though.



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> And cheaper. Blue label, especially, is way overpriced.




That it is.  Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or kicks it square in the nuts at nowhere near the cost.


----------



## Mallus (Nov 6, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> Johnny Walker is only scotch if you're the type of guy that considers PBR to be beer.



I'd break out my favorite quote from _Blue Velvet_, but ENWorld frowns on profanity...

Pabst Blue Ribbon is a fine American beer. No matter how many hipsters and/or bike messengers drink it. Crisp, clean-tasting, nowhere near as anemic as the more popular mass-market brands. A fine alternative to spendier microbrews or Belgian ales. It's a good beer to have when you're having 6-10. 

Now that we've cleared up...let me suggest a few classic cocktails.

_The Manhattan_ - rye or bourbon/sweet vermouth/bitters.
_The Old-Fashioned_ - rye or bourbon/sugar cube or simple syrup/bitters.
_The Negroni_ -gin/campari/sweet vermouth.

These three are on the sweeter side, and, most importantly, they consist almost entirely of booze. No godawful sour mix in sight!

Consider these as important first steps toward drinking liquor neat, the way God intended it.

(actually, cocktails with more elaborate components are fine, but you really should learn to drink _something_ straight, no chaser. It's an important developmental milestone)


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 6, 2013)

Mallus said:


> I'd break out my favorite quote from _Blue Velvet_, but ENWorld frowns on profanity...
> 
> Pabst Blue Ribbon is a fine American beer. No matter how many hipsters and/or bike messengers drink it. Crisp, clean-tasting, nowhere near as anemic as the more popular mass-market brands. A fine alternative to spendier microbrews or Belgian ales. It's a good beer to have when you're having 6-10.




Let me rebut with one of my favorite quotes - it used to be Warsteiner's tagline: _Because life is too short to drink cheap beer_.  



> (actually, cocktails with more elaborate components are fine, but you really should learn to drink _something_ straight, no chaser. It's an important developmental milestone)




Agreed.


----------



## Mallus (Nov 6, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Let me rebut with one of my favorite quotes - it used to be Warsteiner's tagline: _Because life is too short to drink cheap beer_.



Heh... life's too short to drink _bad_ beer. I cringe whenever someone orders a Coors (anything). But good & cheap is a knockout combination.

That said, I'm going out after work tonight and I'm pretty sure I won't be having PBR. Probably 1 or 2 high-test domestic IPAs -- the kind they serve in a 10 oz frou-frou glass, followed by a pint of something with a lower ABV. 

(I have to work tomorrow. Also, I'm getting old.)


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 6, 2013)

Mallus said:


> Heh... life's too short to drink _bad_ beer. I cringe whenever someone orders a Coors (anything). But good & cheap is a knockout combination.




I don't know of any good an cheap combos.  Maybe Guinness?  I'm a snob, I can't help it.  



> That said, I'm going out after work tonight and I'm pretty sure I won't be having PBR. Probably 1 or 2 high-test domestic IPAs -- the kind they serve in a 10 oz frou-frou glass, followed by a pint of something with a lower ABV.
> 
> (I have to work tomorrow. Also, I'm getting old.)




Sounds like an excellent plan.  It's certainly starting to be IPA weather where I'm at.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Oof ... none of those are bourbon, whiskey or scotch.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a brown liquor snob!  Just playin' with ya!






			
				Wikipedia... yea it's the internet but whatevs said:
			
		

> Johnnie Walker is a brand of Scotch Whisky owned by Diageo and originated in Kilmarnock, Ayrshire, Scotland.
> It is the most widely distributed brand of blended Scotch whisky in the world. It is sold in almost every country, with yearly sales of over 130 million bottles.






			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Jack Daniel's is a brand of sour mash Tennessee whiskey that is the highest selling American whiskey in the world. It is produced in Lynchburg, Tennessee, by the Jack Daniel Distillery, which has been owned by the Brown-Forman Corporation since 1956. Despite being the location of a major operational distillery, Jack Daniel's home county of Moore is a dry county, so the product is not available for consumption at stores or restaurants within the county.
> Although the product generally meets the regulatory criteria for classification as a straight bourbon, the company disavows this classification and markets it simply as Tennessee whiskey rather than as Tennessee bourbon.






			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Jim Beam is a brand of bourbon whiskey produced in Clermont, Kentucky. It was one of the best selling brands of bourbon in the world in 2008.




INTERNETTED!

Anyway, I just picked the classic top three since they most readily came into my head. Combine all three for a Three Wise Men and you might call that a cocktail. I drink other brands of scotch and whiskey but these are the three which are most readily affordable to me. I ain't rich, so I drink what I can afford. When I am at my grandfather's, he pulls out the thousand dollar stuff cause he's loaded but I don't see him that often.

But if you would care to recommend a brand within the $40-$60 range which you consider "real" whiskey, bourbon or scotch, I'd be happy to try it.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 7, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> INTERNETTED!
> 
> Anyway, I just picked the classic top three since they most readily came into my head. Combine all three for a Three Wise Men and you might call that a cocktail. I drink other brands of scotch and whiskey but these are the three which are most readily affordable to me. I ain't rich, so I drink what I can afford. When I am at my grandfather's, he pulls out the thousand dollar stuff cause he's loaded but I don't see him that often.
> 
> But if you would care to recommend a brand within the $40-$60 range which you consider "real" whiskey, bourbon or scotch, I'd be happy to try it.



What kind of flavors do you like in your whisky, scotch, or bourbon?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

I like my whiskey to be PBR flavored.
HS just loves PBR... just ask him.
You'll never get him to shut up about how awesome PBR is.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 7, 2013)

RH, remember I'm in Florida and we have a very good stand you're ground law. Don't make me defend myself.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> RH, remember I'm in Florida and we have a very good stand you're ground law. Don't make me defend myself.




Tell us again how good PBR is...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't make me Zimmerman you.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

DON'T TASE ME BRO!


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 7, 2013)

Is that a joke related to that World War Zimmerman film?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know, but that sounds like a great film!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Nov 7, 2013)

I saw a Range Rover with a PBR sticker on the back window.  What does it mean?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> I saw a Range Rover with a PBR sticker on the back window.  What does it mean?




The driver has great taste.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 7, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> I saw a Range Rover with a PBR sticker on the back window.  What does it mean?



It means he has is priorities all screwed up. Spend money on the tasty alcohol, not something that can only lose value.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Nov 7, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> The driver has great taste.



i guess Range Rovers are kinda hipster.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

I AM NOT A HIPSTER!
*shakes fist*


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 7, 2013)

The stache says you are.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Nov 7, 2013)

There has to be some kind of bipartisan agreement between ride and booze.  A quite horrible dilemma is faced with the choice otherwise.  Ride or booze, it is a deep moral question.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey! I've had that stache since I was 13!
And I was hipster before hipster was cool.
Now that it's cool, I can't be a hipster, now can I?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 7, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Hey! I've had that stache since I was 13!
> And I was hipster before hipster was cool.
> Now that it's cool, I can't be a hipster, now can I?



You're like the patient zero of hipsters.

Now back to the drinks. I just picked up some Samuel Smith. Good stuff. I got a mix of the chocolate stout, the oatmeal stout, and the taddy porter.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 7, 2013)

Drank some Bowmore 18 years old this weekend. Still amazing.


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 7, 2013)

There are a lot of scotches that are cheaper than Johnny Walker but are much better. Glenfiddich, Glenlivet, Glenmorangie, just off the top of my head (those are the easy ones but there are a lot of really good ones out there that I can't recall at the moment).


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 7, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> INTERNETTED!
> 
> Anyway, I just picked the classic top three since they most readily came into my head. Combine all three for a Three Wise Men and you might call that a cocktail. I drink other brands of scotch and whiskey but these are the three which are most readily affordable to me. I ain't rich, so I drink what I can afford. When I am at my grandfather's, he pulls out the thousand dollar stuff cause he's loaded but I don't see him that often.
> 
> But if you would care to recommend a brand within the $40-$60 range which you consider "real" whiskey, bourbon or scotch, I'd be happy to try it.




As HS indicated it depends a lot on what you're after.  Scotch especially varies in taste quite a bit.  I _can _guarantee you, though, that you'll be able to find something much nicer than Walker in the price range you're looking at.  Base (12 year) Glenfiiddich, The Glenlivet and Glenmorangie are all in that butter zone - low end, too.  Some of their higher tier stuff is still within your grasp, too.

Whiskey depends, too, but not as much.  I'm more into scotch and bourbon so I limit myself pretty much to Jameson's as far as whiskey goes.  I like it on the rocks.

Bourbon ... well, there's all sorts of stuff to try.  Cheapish and good?  Maker's Mark is ok, Knob Creek is decent, Evan Williams Single Barrel is quite good, Wathens is excellent ... I mean, bourbon is probably the easiest one to find inexpensive examples of superior quality.  All of those are better than anything on your list.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What kind of flavors do you like in your whisky, scotch, or bourbon?



I suppose I like a hint of a smoky taste and a touch of sweetness. I also like it strong and rich, though I tend to drink it on the rocks, or straight if I am drinking outside and it is already cold. But I never chill it in the freezer or fridge.







Zombie_Babies said:


> As HS indicated it depends a lot on what you're after.  Scotch especially varies in taste quite a bit.  I _can _guarantee you, though, that you'll be able to find something much nicer than Walker in the price range you're looking at.  Base (12 year) Glenfiiddich, The Glenlivet and Glenmorangie are all in that butter zone - low end, too.  Some of their higher tier stuff is still within your grasp, too.
> 
> Whiskey depends, too, but not as much.  I'm more into scotch and bourbon so I limit myself pretty much to Jameson's as far as whiskey goes.  I like it on the rocks.
> 
> Bourbon ... well, there's all sorts of stuff to try.  Cheapish and good?  Maker's Mark is ok, Knob Creek is decent, Evan Williams Single Barrel is quite good, Wathens is excellent ... I mean, bourbon is probably the easiest one to find inexpensive examples of superior quality.  All of those are better than anything on your list.



I can honestly say I've never tried Glenfiiddich, The Glenlivet and Glenmorangie. Are those Irish whiskeys? I am guessing because of the name... Not a huge fan of the "butter zone" in general though. I've had Jameson's before and it was tasty. My dad is rather fond of it. Maker's Mark as well, although the taste wasn't quite to my liking for some reason. I guess it tasted... cheap? I can't think of a better term to describe it. I have also had Knob Creek, but it wasn't particularly memorable. Never tried Williams Single Barrel but I will look for it at the liquor store next time I am there. Walthens I have tasted as well, and I have good memories of it.

My brother bought us a bottle of Stago Jr. to try this Christmas for our annual holiday Whiskey and Cigar night. I'm looking forward to trying it. Never had it before, but I heard it was good.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 7, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> I suppose I like a hint of a smoky taste and a touch of sweetness. I also like it strong and rich, though I tend to drink it on the rocks, or straight if I am drinking outside and it is already cold. But I never chill it in the freezer or fridge.



I like them strong, the taste of peat and smoke. Try a McClellands Isley Scotch. Not expensive, great quality for te price and it should taste smoke and be a little sweet. If you can afford pricier scotchs of better quality who are strong and taste like smoke with sweetness, go with Bowmore. They have a wide range of scotchs and are really worth discovering. 



> I can honestly say I've never tried Glenfiiddich, The Glenlivet and Glenmorangie. Are those Irish whiskeys? I am guessing because of the name...



All Scotchs whiskeys.


----------



## Mallus (Nov 7, 2013)

If you interested in a bourbon that's higher quality than Makers, and not much more expensive, try Woodford Reserve. 

If you're interested in smoke and peat, spring for a bottle of Lagavulin. It's not _that_ expensive, around $80 last time I checked.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 7, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> I suppose I like a hint of a smoky taste and a touch of sweetness. I also like it strong and rich, though I tend to drink it on the rocks, or straight if I am drinking outside and it is already cold. But I never chill it in the freezer or fridge.I can honestly say I've never tried Glenfiiddich, The Glenlivet and Glenmorangie. Are those Irish whiskeys? I am guessing because of the name... Not a huge fan of the "butter zone" in general though. I've had Jameson's before and it was tasty. My dad is rather fond of it. Maker's Mark as well, although the taste wasn't quite to my liking for some reason. I guess it tasted... cheap? I can't think of a better term to describe it. I have also had Knob Creek, but it wasn't particularly memorable. Never tried Williams Single Barrel but I will look for it at the liquor store next time I am there. Walthens I have tasted as well, and I have good memories of it.




Glenfiddich is smokey - especially compared to The Glenlivet and Glenmorangie.  All three of those are scotch whiskey, by the way.

I actually agree that Maker's can taste cheap.  That's really a good way of describing it and why I've personally moved on.  I like Wathens a lot - as well as Bernheim and Angel's Envy.  Evan Williams Single Barrel is really a pretty good bourbon for the price.



> My brother bought us a bottle of Stago Jr. to try this Christmas for our annual holiday Whiskey and Cigar night. I'm looking forward to trying it. Never had it before, but I heard it was good.




Never heard of it.  You'll have to describe it for us once you try it.  

What sort of cigars are you into?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 7, 2013)

Mallus said:


> If you interested in a bourbon that's higher quality than Makers, and not much more expensive, try Woodford Reserve.
> 
> If you're interested in smoke and peat, spring for a bottle of Lagavulin. It's not _that_ expensive, around $80 last time I checked.




I've had Woodford and it's a little sweet for my taste.  Once the ice melted a bit, though, it was pretty pleasant.

I've been meaning to try the Lagavulin but haven't gotten around to it yet.  My recent infatuation with Hendrick's gin has sort of diverted my attention.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

Gin!?
YUCK!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 7, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Gin!?
> YUCK!




Were we talking about normal gin I'd be inclined to agree.  Hendrick's, though, is known for being unique.  It's not like normal gin at all - it don't taste like liquefied pine tree.  It's still made with juniper but it's got some other stuff in it that changes the flavor quite a bit.  It's more cucumber-y than pine-y.  Like, way, way more.  It's very subtle and quite refreshing.  Oh, and it's a scottish product.  Them doods can make some booze.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Glenfiddich is smokey - especially compared to The Glenlivet and Glenmorangie.  All three of those are scotch whiskey, by the way.
> 
> I actually agree that Maker's can taste cheap.  That's really a good way of describing it and why I've personally moved on.  I like Wathens a lot - as well as Bernheim and Angel's Envy.  Evan Williams Single Barrel is really a pretty good bourbon for the price.
> 
> ...



Well, it is hard to go wrong with a Monte Cristo of any variety, but since I only smoke twice a year (once on my birthday and once on Christmas), I like to try something new each time. I am fond of a Costa Rican variety, the name of which I do not recall, but it comes wrapped in a scented palm leaf. It's actually quite enjoyable either to taste or smoke.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Gin!?
> YUCK!



Gin is the reason I dislike martinis. A vodka martini on the other hand...


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 7, 2013)

Beefeater is my go-to martini gin, but I rarely drink martinis. A martini is made with gin; with vodka what's the point? Especially if you're one of those "no vermouth" martini people. Vodka is by definition an odorless, flavorless spirit and I don't get watering it down and adding nothing for flavor. Ahem. I do use Beefeater more often in negronis, corpse revivers, or other more complicated cocktails. I prefer Tanqueray with tonic. As for scotch, my all-time fave is Highland Park 18, which inexplicably costs $20 more for a bottle in Chicago than it did in the SF Bay Area (actually not inexplicable, state alcohol laws are messed up and can add a lot of unnecessary price for the consumer). It is important to note the difference between blended scotch and single malts though: Johnnie Walker and Famous Grouse are blended, Glenmorangie, Glenlivet, and Highland Park are single malts. Also, they spell it "whisky" without the "e" in Scotland.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 7, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Well, it is hard to go wrong with a Monte Cristo of any variety, but since I only smoke twice a year (once on my birthday and once on Christmas), I like to try something new each time. I am fond of a Costa Rican variety, the name of which I do not recall, but it comes wrapped in a scented palm leaf. It's actually quite enjoyable either to taste or smoke.




Ooh that does sound nice.  

I like Monte Cristos myself though I tend to prefer the flavored stuff (I know, I'm a savage).  Acid makes some wonderful cigars with fantastic Nicaraguan tobacco.  Mild, sweet and interesting.  I have been veering more toward traditional cigars as of late, though.  It's important to remember that tastes can change so long as one always endeavors to have good taste.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 7, 2013)

Enforcer said:


> Beefeater is my go-to martini gin, but I rarely drink martinis. A martini is made with gin; with vodka what's the point? Especially if you're one of those "no vermouth" martini people. Vodka is by definition an odorless, flavorless spirit and I don't get watering it down and adding nothing for flavor. Ahem. I do use Beefeater more often in negronis, corpse revivers, or other more complicated cocktails. I prefer Tanqueray with tonic. As for scotch, my all-time fave is Highland Park 18, which inexplicably costs $20 more for a bottle in Chicago than it did in the SF Bay Area (actually not inexplicable, state alcohol laws are messed up and can add a lot of unnecessary price for the consumer). It is important to note the difference between blended scotch and single malts though: Johnnie Walker and Famous Grouse are blended, Glenmorangie, Glenlivet, and Highland Park are single malts. Also, they spell it "whisky" without the "e" in Scotland.




Dirty Firefox spellcheck!!  A pox upon thee!  

I prefer the single malts myself but have found Famous Grouse to be an excellent blend.  It's cheap, too, if that's a concern.  It's not to me but I do understand those that take price of booze more seriously than I.  

For those who don't like gin I can't recommend Hendrick's enough.  I hate gin but I love Hendricks.  Srsly, give it a try - just not with a cigar.  It, unfortunately, disappears completely when paired with a good stick.


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah you can't go wrong with Monte Cristos. I'm also a fan of CAO. Some of their cigars are better than others but I don't think I've had one that was downright bad. Acid makes some good ones. Rocky Patel is another good brand. I really like Nestor Maduros. They aren't the best cigars I've had, but at about $1 or $1.50 each, they are hands down the best cheap cigars I've ever had and they outperform some more expensive ones.

And really ZB? Flavored cigars? I feel like I don't know you anymore. Why don't you just go drink some PBR while you're at it?

That reminds me, I think I ought to break out a cigar or pipe tonight with some scotch. I have a nice meerschaum pipe. I need to find a good pipe tobacco place around me. I have a ton of black and mild tobacco which isn't bad, but I miss the place that was near me in Kansas that had some good blends (although a TSA agent mistook it for drugs since they sold their stuff in regular ziploc bags and you just paid by weight).


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> And really ZB? Flavored cigars? I feel like I don't know you anymore. Why don't you just go drink some PBR while you're at it?



Hey!
*shakes fist*



bone_naga said:


> That reminds me, I think I ought to break out a cigar or pipe tonight with some scotch. I have a nice meerschaum pipe.



I have a pipe too...
*shifty*


----------



## Grehnhewe (Nov 8, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> My recent infatuation with Hendrick's gin has sort of diverted my attention.



Cheers ZB!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 8, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> And really ZB? Flavored cigars? I feel like I don't know you anymore. Why don't you just go drink some PBR while you're at it?




dood, Acid makes flavored cigars.  They hang the tobacco in rooms full of flowers an spices an' junk an' infuse the stuff with oils.  The glue is even made with sugar.  If you like Acid sticks you like flavored cigars.  bbbtt:



Grehnhewe said:


> Cheers ZB!




Unfortunately the weather here isn't exactly light drink friendly anymore.


----------



## bone_naga (Nov 8, 2013)

I thought you were referring to like grape-flavored philly blunts or some crap like that.


----------



## Herschel (Nov 8, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> PBR man!
> You must drink the Pabst Blue Ribbon!
> It's awesome!



.....if you're 87 and drive a tractor.


----------



## Herschel (Nov 8, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> PBR man!
> You must drink the Pabst Blue Ribbon!
> It's awesome!



.....if you're 87 and drive a tractor. Of course the cityfolk version drinks Old Style.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 8, 2013)

Herschel said:


> .....if you're 87 and drive a tractor.



What if he likes 87 years old? And drove a pick up?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 8, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> I thought you were referring to like grape-flavored philly blunts or some crap like that.




Hells no, man.  You oughtta know my snobbery better than that!  



Herschel said:


> .....if you're 87 and drive a tractor.




Tee hee!


----------



## Herschel (Nov 8, 2013)

goldomark said:


> What if he likes 87 years old? And drove a pick up?




Urban/rural hybrid? Schlitz


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 8, 2013)

goldomark said:


> What if he likes 87 years old? And drove a pick up?




She was 63, not 87! And she was built like someone half her age!
*shakes fist*

Aw, you're just jelly.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 8, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> She was 63, not 87! And she was built like someone half her age!
> *shakes fist*
> 
> Aw, you're just jelly.




Not us.  Her bones, though?  Yeah, they were probably jelly.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 8, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Not us.  Her bones, though?  Yeah, they were probably jelly.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 9, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> She was *1*63, not 87! And she was built like someone half her age!
> *shakes fist*
> 
> She had no teeth and could only eat jell-0.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Nov 9, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Fixed that for you.




*shakes fist*
(that's funny though)


----------

